# Emotiva



## Mikeymaus (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello, I'm from Germany and I have already heard about Emotiva amps. Are they really as good as they say or what sagr her? Greeting Mike


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

very good amps for the price


----------



## Mikeymaus (Jan 4, 2014)

OK, thank you

would you as well as the processors of Emotiva recommend or better take a different manufacturer?

At the time, I have a Yamaha RX-V 773 AV Receiver

Greetings from Germany


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Some say they are good, I am leery still from a few years back. I would use them with a preamp with Audessy XT32 processing and depending on if you are running 2 subs Audessy Sub HT. As long has your Yammy has preamp outputs you can start with that


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

:T Very robust amplifier....totally worth the $$$...


----------



## knecht (Dec 27, 2013)

I own a lot of Emotiva gear, including the XPR-5. I'm using their UMC-200 and really like it. The XMC-1 processor will be out in February that you might want to take a look at. Marantz also has a couple of nice processors.


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a Marantz AV/8801 processor feeding Emotiva XPA-2 and an XPA-3 amps for a 5.1 surround system and the resulting sound is big, muscular, exciting, loud and clear under all conditions. I've had the XPA-2 for about three and a half years and the XPA-3 for about two and a half years and neither has given me any trouble what so ever. Very happy with Emotiva. I don't know if I would trust their processors though. That newest processor, which has been in "coming soon" status for what seems like forever, may indicate a problematic product development which in turn may translate into problematic customer ownership. I'd definitely use an outside processor with Emotiva amps. At least until their processor is out and proves itself to be reliable and most of all, good.


----------



## knecht (Dec 27, 2013)

mvision7m said:


> I have a Marantz AV/8801 processor feeding Emotiva XPA-2 and an XPA-3 amps for a 5.1 surround system and the resulting sound is big, muscular, exciting, loud and clear under all conditions. I've had the XPA-2 for about three and a half years and the XPA-3 for about two and a half years and neither has given me any trouble what so ever. Very happy with Emotiva. I don't know if I would trust their processors though. That newest processor, which has been in "coming soon" status for what seems like forever, may indicate a problematic product development which in turn may translate into problematic customer ownership. I'd definitely use an outside processor with Emotiva amps. At least until their processor is out and proves itself to be reliable and most of all, good.


I agree the new processor has taken a long time to come to market. They just had a podcast discussing it a few weeks ago. Turns out they are actually going to manufacture the XMC-1 in Franklin, TN. Sounds like they setup a brand new production facility. Impressive...


----------



## phipp01 (May 12, 2010)

knecht said:


> I agree the new processor has taken a long time to come to market. They just had a podcast discussing it a few weeks ago. Turns out they are actually going to manufacture the XMC-1 in Franklin, TN. Sounds like they setup a brand new production facility. Impressive...


Wasn't the XMC supposed to come out 7 years ago????? Wasn't the UMC's debut PLAQUED by software problems????? Wasn't Emotiva using its customers as beta testers????? I have owned their amps and have been happy with that but as far as using their pre/pro???? NO WAY! The amp is about the only thing I would buy from them. Check out the subwoofer section on AVS to see what they did to a customer with a broken Ultra sub. Their CS leaves a whole lot to be desired!


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

phipp01 said:


> Wasn't the XMC supposed to come out 7 years ago????? Wasn't the UMC's debut PLAQUED by software problems????? Wasn't Emotiva using its customers as beta testers????? I have owned their amps and have been happy with that but as far as using their pre/pro???? NO WAY! The amp is about the only thing I would buy from them. Check out the subwoofer section on AVS to see what they did to a customer with a broken Ultra sub. Their CS leaves a whole lot to be desired!


I agree about their pre-pros, I wouldn't trust em given past issues they've had with older models and how long it's taking them to get their new one to market but I have been very happy with their amps (so far). 

I've reached out their customer service a couple of times with questions but not for any performance issues since I haven't had any with my amps. So, my experience with their C.S. was positive in that regard. I don't have experience with their subs but I wouldn't go with them for a sub anyway although I've read great reviews of their speaker line.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The amps are highly recommended but many people dislike the pre/pros. Mainly because they come out and have a lot of issues and are usually outdated as far as the latest features are concerned by a few years.


----------



## phipp01 (May 12, 2010)

I don't frequent their forums anymore, I haven't posted there in years and I only look at the classifieds if I go there. But what bothered me most about what I read over at AVS is how a moderator there altered this customers post to make it look like Emotiva was in the right and he was just crazy. Then went and deleted the thread a day later! Stuff like that just turns me off to a company. I'd rather support outlaw or ATI than Emotiva at this point. That is if I ever go separates again. Quite happy with the Denon 3313CI.


----------



## mgpuff (Nov 12, 2013)

You sound like an old lady listening to gossip. Emotiva has good value oriented equipment and the blog is juat as good as any other manufacturer sponsered blog.


----------



## phipp01 (May 12, 2010)

And you sound like a emotive fanboi rushing in to insult anyone who has anything other than praise for them


----------



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Can someone explain to me how these additional Amps actually work? I am new to the site and fairly new to HT. So for example: I have the Denon AVR-X4000, Polk center channel and Polk RTi10's (that I would like to bi-amp). If I bought the Emotiva XPA-5, could I use Ch 1 & 2 for the lower binding posts, Ch 3 & 4 for the upper binding posts on the RTi10's then the 5th channel for the Center channel. Then leave the back surrounds hooked to the Denon speaker outputs. Hope this makes sense.thanks


----------



## phipp01 (May 12, 2010)

Heres the link to the thread at AVS http://www.avsforum.com/t/1509017/emotiva-buyer-beware-a-personal-experience. Read it and weep LOL. Go back to the emotiva forum where all of you get on your knees and bow to them! I suppose the UMC debut debacle was all gossip too? How about the XMC that's been "coming soon" for 7 years? Gossip too? How'd that Bob Carver acquisition try work out for danny boy and Lonnie? Suppose that's gossip too?


----------



## busen19 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have an Emotiva LPA-1 and just ordered their new Fusion 8100. They are the real deal and a great community to boot!


----------



## Satyaa (Apr 24, 2014)

busen19 said:


> I have an Emotiva LPA-1 and just ordered their new Fusion 8100. They are the real deal and a great community to boot!


Hi, the Fusion 8100 is on my shortlist. How is your experience so far? Any noteable observations you could share?

The other link to a thread on AVS Forum was educational! Have you contacted Emotiva CS before or after your purchase and if so what was your experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Satyaa (Apr 24, 2014)

mikriman said:


> Can someone explain to me how these additional Amps actually work? I am new to the site and fairly new to HT. So for example: I have the Denon AVR-X4000, Polk center channel and Polk RTi10's (that I would like to bi-amp). If I bought the Emotiva XPA-5, could I use Ch 1 & 2 for the lower binding posts, Ch 3 & 4 for the upper binding posts on the RTi10's then the 5th channel for the Center channel. Then leave the back surrounds hooked to the Denon speaker outputs. Hope this makes sense.thanks


I don't think it is that straight forward or flexible - meaning, you cannot just connect any channels of an amp to binding posts of your liking. I assume you didn't mean that literally 

The receiver or amp's menu will have a configuration option to bim-amp. Its manual will explain the channel outputs you have to connect to your speakers and to which posts.

I have not seen with 5-channel AVR or amp but I have researched only 7-channel equipment. They usually ask to connect the 6th and 7th channel outputs to HF (high frequency) posts of bi-amp supported front speakers.

This was my interest too and hence my research. I was advised some members on other forums that it is a waste to do so. I kept searching the technical details/justification for one way or the other. I got responses from speaker manufacturerers and big online dealers that it is indeed a waste to bi-amp with an AV Receiver. I have seen AV Receivers rated at 90+ watts per channel with 2-channels driven. When driven all 7 channels, that drops drastically to less than half, reducing power to all channels. Just bi-amping front two speakers will not be worth it.

If you are using a 7-channel amp and have considerable power with all channels driven there is benefit to doing bi-amp when properly done... that is where it gets technical and complex with crossovers.

Now, I am just looking for an AVR with good output in 5.1 mode or a 5-channel amp.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

mikriman said:


> I have the Denon AVR-X4000, Polk center channel and Polk RTi10's (that I would like to bi-amp)


What made you decide bi-amping these speakers, would give you better sound quality?


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

Good amps for the price you pay.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

In reality, very good products, period. I have some and have been to their facility twice now to do their shindig every August and while there are some things that do not float my boat sound wise, they are good products and an excellent group of people. Even if you have a problem, and in 4 years I have only had one problem, they are right there trying to help. Like calling for issues with a Mac, a tech gets on the phone and will walk you though everything until they get to a resolution. Go visit and you are welcome to walk up to Big Dan or whomever and chat, they are that cool.

No, not a fan boy and no, not gonna defend the delays in the new processor but then again, how many of us have tried to design and build equipment in large quantities before. Stuff happens I am sure.


----------



## Satyaa (Apr 24, 2014)

Savjac said:


> ... while there are some things that do not float my boat sound-wise, ...


Hi, do you mind sharing the aspects of the sound that are not to your taste? Understanding different perspectives and opinions from long-time users will help my research.

Thanks.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Savjac said:


> In reality, very good products, period. I have some and have been to their facility twice now to do their shindig every August and while there are some things that do not float my boat sound wise, they are good products and an excellent group of people. Even if you have a problem, and in 4 years I have only had one problem, they are right there trying to help. Like calling for issues with a Mac, a tech gets on the phone and will walk you though everything until they get to a resolution. Go visit and you are welcome to walk up to Big Dan or whomever and chat, they are that cool.
> 
> No, not a fan boy and no, not gonna defend the delays in the new processor but then again, how many of us have tried to design and build equipment in large quantities before. Stuff happens I am sure.


Yeah, I don't think the 'for the money' qualifier is necessary. The products are very good, period. Of course, it doesn't hurt that they are _genuine_ bargains.

Lots of things can happen during product development, some of which are external to the actual product in question - product manufacturers are dependent on other manufacturers for various bits under the hood and those can change and relationships/partnerships can change too. I haven't followed this story, but I wouldn't be too quick to judge Emotiva. I can think of lots of possible reasons to delay the introduction of a new product like that.


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

My 'for what you pay" wasn't meant as a slight to Emotiva. To me "for what you pay" applies to all products. Ive owned their amps, processor and currently own their DC-1 dac. Again for $500 it is fantastic! It plays way above that price point


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Satyaa said:


> Hi, do you mind sharing the aspects of the sound that are not to your taste? Understanding different perspectives and opinions from long-time users will help my research.
> 
> Thanks.


Sure, I truly enjoy most of their electronics, with the one exception being the original XDA -1 dac, it just did not work for me in that the sound was too up front and the sound space was not well developed at all. 
I was never a big fan of their larger speakers, after hearing them in their facility, I could not go for that sound. Now the smaller, self powered speakers were pretty good.

Other than that, they are nice, a bit on the warm side, amplifiers anyway, but very powerful and built like tanks.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

I now have both a XPA-5 and XPA-200. Both sound and perform great. The XPA-5 is about 1.5 years old. Before these two amps I had two used UPA-2 and a new UPA-1. I had a problem with one of the UPA-2s. Sent it in for repairs and got it back in less than one week. I also had a mini-X 100. I had a problem with one channel on the mini-X and this time it took over a month to get it back. 

I am a fan of their amps. Have no experience with their pre/pros. I think most to the problems were with the UMC-1. The UMC-200 seems to have pretty good reviews. It has taken a long time for the XMC-1 but hopefully they will have worked out all the bugs. Pre/pros are not as easy to make as amps. 

As far as speakers go, their Pro line seems to get excellent reviews. If I were them I would stay out of the passive speaker making. There are many well know speaker makers and I don't think they can compete.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Andre said:


> very good amps for the price





talmadge said:


> Good amps for the price you pay.


These are very fair statements.
If everyone is honest the Emotiva amps are popular because they are the least expensive way to get into outboard amplification.
Hence good amps for the price.
If priced to compete with Bryston or even Parasound, I just don't see why anyone would choose Emotiva.
What makes Emotiva special other than the bang for the buck?


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

That's it and there is nothing wrong with that. It's part of their own marketing strategy.


----------



## Satyaa (Apr 24, 2014)

Jack, thank you.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

Their customer service is also usually great. You even get to talk to real people. You can also go and meet the manufacturer at Emofest or at other sites when they go on the road.

I think the speakers make much more of a difference in sound than any amp does.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

If Emotiva gets their XMC-1 into production and there are no or only minor problems with it, I think they will have one of the better processors that the average person can afford. I should be able to sell 1000s of them in only a few months.

I am not on the waiting list for this piece of equipment. I figure wait until the reservation list is filled and people start to talk about how it works in forums like this one.:nerd:


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

macromicroman said:


> If Emotiva gets their XMC-1 into production and there are no or only minor problems with it, I think they will have one of the better processors that the average person can afford. I should be able to sell 1000s of them in only a few months.
> 
> I am not on the waiting list for this piece of equipment. I figure wait until the reservation list is filled and people start to talk about how it works in forums like this one.:nerd:


This is what I am waiting on. I have 2 amps and the umc1 and have had minor problems that they fixed quickly.
I have the old discount card (40%) so the risk is well worth it to me, I just hope that DIRAC is as good as I have heard it is ???


----------



## jonmrife (Jun 18, 2014)

macromicroman said:


> If Emotiva gets their XMC-1 into production and there are no or only minor problems with it, I think they will have one of the better processors that the average person can afford. I should be able to sell 1000s of them in only a few months.
> 
> I am not on the waiting list for this piece of equipment. I figure wait until the reservation list is filled and people start to talk about how it works in forums like this one.:nerd:


Agreed. I am very happy with my Emotiva equipment so far, and I am about to upgrade to a XPA-5 from a UPA-700. _"If and when"_ on the XMC-1 reboot. I don't think they will release this unit until it is right, or close to right, which may mean we won't see one at retail for several months yet. 

Am a fan, not a fanboy. But this stuff is pretty good.


----------



## PlanetZoom (Jul 15, 2013)

A very good amp that also happens to have a very good price.


----------



## bborzell (Jun 11, 2009)

*Emotiva XMC-1*

Been a while since I dropped in here. Thought I'd mention that I replaced my Emotiva UMC-1 which had been in the rack since 2009, with one of the first released XMC-1s. Had it for about ten days now and have not found a single burp or stumble.

Sound quality is an easily discernible improvement over the UMC-1 which had been an improvement over both my B&K AVP1000 and Rotel RSP-1066, each of which have preceded the UMC-1. I now hear detail and clarity that I had not previously heard with the demo CDs that I have used over the years.

I have tried both analog and HDMI on the XMC-1 and ended up yanking the 7.2 channel analog cables in favor of the performance of the HDMI connection.

No HDMI switching lag or pops, the most intuitive setup menu I have ever worked with and did I mention the sound quality?

My dedicated HT is rather regular in shape and it has been fairly easy to get levels and EQ to sound good. Dirac is about 60 days away at the moment, but I am currently of the impression that, for my needs, even without Dirac, this box was worth the wait. With the 40% discount, it was certainly worth the cost.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Did not realize it was being shipped wo DIRAC in play ...I assume this will be a firmware update?

Congrats on your new gear...Im quite envious lddude:


----------



## bborzell (Jun 11, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> Did not realize it was being shipped wo DIRAC in play ...I assume this will be a firmware update?
> 
> Congrats on your new gear...Im quite envious lddude:


Thanks, it has really been a pleasure to set it up and use.

The Dirac delay has something to do with finalizing the internet link protocol with Dirac servers. It will be a download and USB update.

The email to the original pre order list indicated that choosing to wait for the Dirac update would not affect one's order on the list except that those who wanted to get the box and wait for the update could get the box now. I choose to get it now.

Oh, I have pictures...










UMC-1 on top.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Can the blue lights around all the buttons and knobs be turned off ?
Does the display go to sleep after a few seconds ?


----------



## bborzell (Jun 11, 2009)

chashint said:


> Can the blue lights around all the buttons and knobs be turned off ?
> Does the display go to sleep after a few seconds ?


Yes and I don't think so. Might be a setting for sleep for the front display, but I have not looked for nor stumbled upon it.

There is a "Dim" button on both the face and the remote. It cycles through from 100% brightness for all the blue buttons and the screen in 20% increments down to 0%. At that point, the only blue light left on is the power button.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you.
It's good the lights can be dimmed.
I have never understood the manufacturer's/engineer's infatuation with the blue lights.
My AVR has a non-dimmable (ha, is that even a word) LED right in the middle of the power button that looks like a lighthouse beacon in a darkened room.
Fortunately a small piece of black electrical tape fixed the issue.
Nice to see one of these units out in the wild.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

chashint said:


> Does the display go to sleep after a few seconds ?


With the dim feature set to 0%, the front display does turn off after 3 or 4 seconds, so if that's what you mean by "go to sleep after a few seconds" then yes it does.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes that is what I meant.
Thank you.


----------



## Cobra-427 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm thinking about possibly purchasing three emotiva XPR-2 to power my bass. 
Why because they are incredibly much better looking than the PA amplifier and completely silent because the has no fan. 
But I wonder whether there is anyone who has tested XPR to drive down to infrabas 
If they manage to go down to 6-5Hz. 
And if there is anyone who tested so you can read and I've already read from the test. 
Audioholics and Home Theater and HiFi but like an independent test.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

what subwoofer (besides the $15,000 Rotary sub) can play down to 5-6 HZ ????


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://ludoislabs.com/giant-speaker/

:blink::hail::hsd:

thankfully the vibrations didn't have the same effect as the "sick stick" from Kick 2


----------



## Cobra-427 (Nov 24, 2013)

It is testing the LMS Ultra 18 "and I will have six of the LMS-R 15". 
Coming down below 10Hz will probably not be a problem.

http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=3&mset=35


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Cobra-427 said:


> I'm thinking about possibly purchasing three emotiva XPR-2 to power my bass. Why because they are incredibly much better looking than the PA amplifier and completely silent because the has no fan. But I wonder whether there is anyone who has tested XPR to drive down to infrabas If they manage to go down to 6-5Hz. And if there is anyone who tested so you can read and I've already read from the test. Audioholics and Home Theater and HiFi but like an independent test.


It's fairly pointless to "fake" a frequency response graph regardless if independent or not. The Audioholics review include an accurate FR graph that confirms the manufacturers specification of +0 -3dB from 5Hz to 100kHz with the -3dB point being around 100kHz. Look at the graph below 20Hz, it shows more than adequate LF response for any subwoofer.


----------



## Cobra-427 (Nov 24, 2013)

I find myself in terms of the tests, but it is always interesting if anyone has tested himself. 
What they've come up with. 
Here are the tests of XPR-1, and it is structured in the same way as XPR-2 but which benefits one of two channels.

http://www.audioholics.com/amplifier-reviews/emotiva-xpr1-amplifier

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/power-amplifiers/power-amplifiers-reviews/emotiva-xpr-1-monoblock-power-amplifier.html

If there is anyone who is interested.


----------



## Cobra-427 (Nov 24, 2013)

But I have a bigger problem that I think is a bit strange when things are all about business. 
That you refuse to send any of the models XPR internationally because it is too heavy 
and great ....? 

But they send XPA-1 weighing and they have this quality: 
size: 
Unboxed: 17 "wide x 7 3/4" high x 19 "deep 
Boxed: 23 1/2 "wide x 12" high x 24 3/4 "deep 
Weight: 73 lbs (84 lbs boxed) 

But they do not send XPR-2 weighing and measuring them here. 
Dimensions: 
Unboxed: 17 "wide x 9.5" high x 19.5 "deep (includes feet and Binding Posts; requires additional 3-4" of depth clearance to accomodate the power cord). 
(double) Boxed: 27 "length x 25" width x 16" height
Weight: 100 lbs (net); 114 lbs (boxed)

It's just that the stronger / heavier boxes that customer will pay. 
I have to have a middleman who then forwards it to me ?? 

Mark Levinson would not sell many amplifiers with that attitude ?? 

How do all the other companies that sell considerably heavier bigger things?

It's true that I write.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I know I'm resurrecting a somewhat older topic but I though I ask here rather than start a new one.

I have a Pioneer SC-71 (Elite). I just installed 4 new speakers for surrounds and rears. This is my first 7.1 and I'm concerned about the loss of overall headroom with a full speaker load on the power supply so I'm toying with offloading the fronts to a separate. I'm looking at the XPA-200. For those that know I'd appreciate opinions on how it would stack up against the SQ in the Pioneer. If I go this route I'd also get a MiniDSP to EQ the fronts prior to running MCACC.

Thoughts?

The SC-71 has pre-outs for the fronts and subs(2) only.


----------



## jonmrife (Jun 18, 2014)

GCG said:


> I know I'm resurrecting a somewhat older topic but I though I ask here rather than start a new one.
> 
> I have a Pioneer SC-71 (Elite). I just installed 4 new speakers for surrounds and rears. This is my first 7.1 and I'm concerned about the loss of overall headroom with a full speaker load on the power supply so I'm toying with offloading the fronts to a separate. I'm looking at the XPA-200. For those that know I'd appreciate opinions on how it would stack up against the SQ in the Pioneer. If I go this route I'd also get a MiniDSP to EQ the fronts prior to running MCACC.
> 
> ...


I have owned the SC-35 Elite (plus a couple of high end Denons) and now I run the XPA-5, so I am in position to comment on your question. The Emotiva amp is more than the equal of the Pioneer amps. I will never go back. As you probably know, the Emo amps are rated with all channels running. Strong and robust. That said, there is little if any difference in the SQ of good amps; the real differentiation is in the pre/pro. 

But there is a difference in the headroom.

You will be happy with the Emotiva amp at a reasonable price.

Dirac has just been released on the XMC-1 processor, and while I have not yet set up the room correction (waiting on the Mac interface, soon I am told), early reports indicate it is a world beater. I was never happy with the results I got with MCACC.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Emotiva sure has a great price point and many who own then love them. I would not hesitate to get one if I needed one. Offloading the front speakers to a separate amp is a good idea as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with the emotiva sentiment. I have not heard one bad thing about their amps. The only reason I don't run them is the cost involved in running a prepro system. WAF..


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

jonmrife said:


> I have owned the SC-35 Elite (plus a couple of high end Denons) and now I run the XPA-5, so I am in position to comment on your question. The Emotiva amp is more than the equal of the Pioneer amps. I will never go back. As you probably know, the Emo amps are rated with all channels running. Strong and robust. That said, there is little if any difference in the SQ of good amps; the real differentiation is in the pre/pro.
> 
> But there is a difference in the headroom.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. You're reinforcing my thinking. Can't foot the bill on a new proc. The boss would have me drawn & quartered. That's why I'd go MiniDSP and then MCACC - Front Ch. Align. If I do the full Adv. MCACC both my wife and I have been satisfied with the results. Just gotta tweak it a little. Don't know why but it always seems to EQ 8K a little hot for my taste.



tonyvdb said:


> Emotiva sure has a great price point and many who own then love them. I would not hesitate to get one if I needed one. Offloading the front speakers to a separate amp is a good idea as far as I am concerned.


Thanks, Tony



Andre said:


> I agree with the emotiva sentiment. I have not heard one bad thing about their amps. The only reason I don't run them is the cost involved in running a prepro system. WAF..


I can only do this 'cuz I have some cash of my own to burn. This wouldn't be an option if it came out of the household budget. I'm just fortunate manufacturers are running front pre-outs on more budget AVR's when they don't do a full channel pre-out config. That's the big difference between the SC-72 and the SC-71. The '72 has a full compliment of pre-outs whereas the '71 only has the fronts and the subs. It allows you to flesh out the power foundation at a more modest cost.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The reciever power is not a problem for me since I run small speakers all around (Axiom M22 are my fronts). If I were to upgrade those to floor standers I would need to do the same thing as you are contemplating.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Only down side so far is that if I bypass MCACC EQ on the fronts then I don't think I get the benefit of MCACC's phase alignment. Not sure if REW will help me there but I'm thinking not.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

If it weren't for the XPA5 being 19 inches deep it would be in my systen. But that thing will not fit in my stand. So outlaw 7125 will have to do


----------



## Duckstu (Dec 12, 2014)

The Outlaw is probably a better sounding amp. A good friend of mine has one pushing a Klipsch THX Ultra system, and it sounds amazing.

(I'm a new member here, and I hope I'm not out of place. I read carefully where we are not to bash any gear,.. but of course a thread like this is useless if people can;t answer honestly with their opinion. So I hope I don't break any rules here. If I do, please PM me immediately so I can erase this post before I get in trouble.)

Another good friend of mine bought two of the XPA-5's about 3 years ago. He used 3 channels from each amp to bi-amp the front three,.... and used the remaining 2 channels from each amp to run the 4 surrounds.

I borrowed one of them and compared it to an old B&K 6,000 Series 2 amp I was using at the time,.. and compared to the B&K it sounded very thin. As in,.. Sade's voice was just as wide and tall as with the B&K,.. but it sounded like it was only a couple inches deep,..... as opposed to a foot or two deep. (Not sure the term, but someone thought that effect might be referred to as "Stage depth" ?)

Anyway,.. he sold them off after a few months.

The Emotiva's are well built, push a ton of power, and are American owned, but the sound isn't going to be as musical as a B&K, Parasound or McIntosh. It reminded me a lot of the Adcom gear I owned years ago. Built like a tank and able to shove lots of watts, and not too hard on the wallet.

Great product for sure.

BTW,. I carried that Outlaw amp. Ugg. What's it weigh? Like 100 lbs?


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

I echo your sentiments stu as I would choose the Outlaw over the Emotiva as well. Interestingly enough I had a situation where I had to swap out an Emotiva for older Adcom because it handled the speaker load better and was much more reliable. Too many headaches with the Emotiva.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

How bout comparisons to offerings at a similar price point? I need to offload my fronts from a Pioneer Elite. The Emotiva has comparable to better specs at a good price.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

TheHills44060 said:


> I echo your sentiments stu as I would choose the Outlaw over the Emotiva as well. Interestingly enough I had a situation where I had to swap out an Emotiva for older Adcom because it handled the speaker load better and was much more reliable. Too many headaches with the Emotiva.


I am assuming you are answering to my reply. The outlaw is just about perfect size for the space I have available. I am in a pretty small room too, so a bunch of power is probably not warranted. The 7125 will be pushing my Salk Songtower/Center LCR and some HTM200s or possibly QS8s for surrounds. Havent decided on which surrounds to go with yet. 

I like to listen close to reference for movies and am concerned with pushing my receiver on those speakers safely. The 7125 should do the job for now in that room.


----------



## Duckstu (Dec 12, 2014)

Rod2486 said:


> I am assuming you are answering to my reply. The outlaw is just about perfect size for the space I have available. I am in a pretty small room too, so a bunch of power is probably not warranted. The 7125 will be pushing my Salk Songtower/Center LCR and some HTM200s or possibly QS8s for surrounds. Havent decided on which surrounds to go with yet.
> 
> I like to listen close to reference for movies and am concerned with pushing my receiver on those speakers safely. The 7125 should do the job for now in that room.


Cool.

I live 10 minutes from Saulk. I've visited his shop. Some VERY nice woodwork going on in there. The subs that he rebuilds are perhaps the best I've ever heard. I think it's the guts out of a Rythmic that he uses,. and then he makes super high-end cabinets for them.

I first met him at an H/T get-together where we had a sub shoot-out. SVS stuff, my M&K and 10 others. His version of the Rythmic was as loud as the loudest one there,.. AND at the same time as clean or cleaner than the next cleanest one there. Not sure what others thought,.. but it was the clear winner in my opinion. (People didn't want to comment too much as these were all owned by attendees,... and no one wants to shoot down the thing the guy next to them owns).
.


----------



## Cobra-427 (Nov 24, 2013)

CGC
I think it will be too small step you take between SC-71 and XPA-200th

SC-71 provides approximately 160W into 6 ohms at the front and the XPA-200 approximately 200W into 6 ohms at the front and
it's just too a bit

Now I do not know what you have for efficiency on the front, you have 86dB or 89dB, etc.
It means a lot if you want to get some pressure from your front.

Would I do an upgrade that feels / sounds becomes XPA-2 in about 6 ohms 400W.
If you turn your values at Allegro Sound you will see the small difference it makes
between SC_71 and XPA-200
http://allegro-sound.com/Power.html

I myself have Susano and it was far too little to push my Revel Salon2
which has been effective rate 86 dB.
I've Bel Canto Ref 1000 M approx 1000W into 4 ohms and it is a must if one wants
that they can play.

Sincerely, / Roger


----------



## Duckstu (Dec 12, 2014)

Cobra-427 said:


> CGC
> I think it will be too small step you take between SC-71 and XPA-200th
> 
> Sincerely, / Roger



I'm not familiar with what the XPA-200 is,.. but I did add an amp to a Pioneer SC-05 some years ago.

The Pioneer was rated at 130 w per channel I think (actually testing at 133, all channels driven according to one bench test),... and I never really lacked for power.

But adding an external amp (B&K 6000 II 120 watts per channel) made a VERY noticeable difference in SQ. The digital amps in the Pioneer were a tad bright and harsh. Not terribly so,.. but enough that I was thinking of spending thousands to replace my Paradigm Studio speakers.

After installing the B&K the Paradigms sounded great. 

So I agree with your thoughts on power. The Pioneers seem to deliver full rated power, even with all channels driven. (And they run fairly cool too, so they're happy in a cabinet). Unless you have inefficient speakers and are going to step up to a 250+ watt amp,.. there's no reason from a watts perspective. But on the SQ front,... there are gains to be had.

I couldn't get any bites at $450 on these B&K amps when I had them up for sale,... so for sure there must be plenty of inexpensive options out there that will provide a nice upgrade.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Cobra-427 said:


> CGC
> I think it will be too small step you take between SC-71 and XPA-200th
> 
> SC-71 provides approximately 160W into 6 ohms at the front and the XPA-200 approximately 200W into 6 ohms at the front and
> ...


Thanks for the link but I really can't afford the cost of that much amplification at the quality level I'd want. My mains are 4 ohm and not overly efficient but what I'm trying to do is get enough to match or exceed the output and quality of the AVR. This will ease the load on the AVR's power supply and provide a little more for the remaining 5 speakers and it will allow me to do a more comprehensive EQ via an inline DSP and REW.

Thanks again.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Duckstu said:


> The Emotiva's are well built, push a ton of power, and are American owned, but the sound isn't going to be as musical as a B&K, Parasound or McIntosh. It reminded me a lot of the Adcom gear I owned years ago. Built like a tank and able to shove lots of watts, and not too hard on the wallet.
> 
> Great product for sure.
> 
> BTW,. I carried that Outlaw amp. Ugg. What's it weigh? Like 100 lbs?


Close , the outlaw weighs 50 pounds. I have had them both in my system and, my impressions are different but then we all hear things a bit differently.

I have had several Emo amps and other products, i a feel very good about them, nothing broke.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

The Emotiva XMC-1 now full featured with Dirac Live is at last available and a number of comments is being posted: 
http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/thread/40353/dirac-sound-thread

merry xmas and happy new year 
Flavio


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

As far as their amps I have heard very little bad things about them. I dont know anything about their processors. If I were to go seperate amps I would love to own emotiva just to have something different from everyone else on the block.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

GCG said:


> Thanks for the link but I really can't afford the cost of that much amplification at the quality level I'd want. My mains are 4 ohm and not overly efficient but what I'm trying to do is get enough to match or exceed the output and quality of the AVR. This will ease the load on the AVR's power supply and provide a little more for the remaining 5 speakers and it will allow me to do a more comprehensive EQ via an inline DSP and REW.
> 
> Thanks again.


I believe the Emo amp you were looking at in way of 2 channels would be a good one. Remember, the receive by definition looses power in gobs by every channel you add for the internal amp to drive. By the time you get to 7 channels you will be under 100wpc with no headroom for those intense moments.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Savjac said:


> I believe the Emo amp you were looking at in way of 2 channels would be a good one. Remember, the receive by definition looses power in gobs by every channel you add for the internal amp to drive. By the time you get to 7 channels you will be under 100wpc with no headroom for those intense moments.


Just my thinking. Thanks for the input.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

GCG, I'm kinda where you are. I'd at least like to add discrete power for my mains. Emotiva seems like a good way to go. Every time I hear about someone bringing one home and out I almost pull out the ol'CC. Then I hear another one whining about how it wasn't as good as his buddies 5k Krell or whatever. Ugh, going in circles...


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Who would not expect a $1K Emotiva amp to be outperformed by a Krell amp that costs five times the price? That is like comparing apple and oranges. A more fair comparison would be Emotiva versus Outlaw, B&K, ATI, NAD, etc.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Glen B said:


> Who would not expect a $1K Emotiva amp to be outperformed by a Krell amp that costs five times the price? That is like comparing apple and oranges. A more fair comparison would be Emotiva versus Outlaw, B&K, ATI, NAD, etc.


The XPA-200 lists for $340 on the Emotiva site. If you're comparing the Emotiva XPA-200 watt for watt as comparable in quality then the Emo comes out on top due to cost. All of those offerings are *at least* 2½ times the cost and only come into par when you compare a used item to Emotiva new.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Well the Emotiva vs. whatever issue is mute for me for now. Had a speaker in my Xterra die so the money went for that. Focal ISC 690 6x9's

Oh well.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Glen B said:


> Who would not expect a $1K Emotiva amp to be outperformed by a Krell amp that costs five times the price? That is like comparing apple and oranges. A more fair comparison would be Emotiva versus Outlaw, B&K, ATI, NAD, etc.


It's hard because what I'm am about to say is a used vs. new thing....

You can pick up a 5 channel KAV Krell amp for 1200-1500 all day long right now OR a 5 channel Showcase for similar price, one right now for $1250. I picked up my Krell Showcase 7 for 1800.

Now... I'd take a Krell 5 channel KAV for 1200-1500 all day long that is 10+ years old over a brand new 1,000 dollar anything.

For the "worth" / pricing factor.... Krell is much better bargain.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

Aww man sorry to hear that GCG. Well things have a way of working themselves out. Better to skip the Emotiva anyway.


----------



## BB1111 (Dec 10, 2012)

So I purchased an XPA-5 G2 on somewhat of an impulse buy since it was on sale, thinking I would just test it for 30 days and send it back since everything I've read suggested that amps don't make a difference if you have capable power already which I thought I did with my Denon 4520. I wanted to test it myself to see if it would do anything for my system.

I run a 5.1 setup consisting of all electrostatic speakers (Martin Logans) which have a wacky impedance that can range from 1 - 4 ohm.

I'm not sure if it's the "placebo" effect but I feel that adding the XPA-5 has brought out the bass from each speaker (they each have 8" woofers) and slightly improved the "detail" as well. The mid / lower end bass seems to have much more body and "fullness" to it now with the added power. This is after calibrating and playing at the same volume I normally would, with crossovers at 80hz.

Were my speakers really not getting enough juice before with the AVR? Does anyone else share similar results when upgrading to a higher power amp with "difficult" speakers such as ESLs?

Pleasantly surprised with my purchase


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

It may be placebo or it may be another psychological effect. When we say we play at "the same volume" what we may be doing is playing at a comparable or lesser distortion level at a somewhat higher volume. If this were in play in your case that might be the source of the added "detail and fullness". Either way improvement is improvement.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With the Martin Logans it's very likely that you are hearing more detail because of no distortion. They are tough speakers to drive at the best of times. The Denon is simply not meant to drive that kind of load.


----------

